# Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?



## CityCobra (29. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuelle technische Probleme mit meinen vor rund 5 Jahren verbauten Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler "Maxi" in warm-weiß.
Die LED-Leuchten wurden damals bei der Neugestaltung unseres Gartens von einem beauftragten Galabauer geliefert und in unserem Holzdeck montiert.















Anfänglich war ich mit den Leuchten zufrieden, aber nun scheint es zu ersten technischen Ausfällen zu kommen, und das obwohl die LED-Leuchten vielleicht ein paar hundert Stunden in Gebrauch waren.
Eigentlich sagt man LED-Leuchten eine deutliche längere Lebensdauer voraus, oder irre ich mich?

Vor ein paar Tagen bemerkte ich wie eine der insgesamt 8 verbauten Leuchten plötzlich flackerte, und nach kurz darauf das Licht komplett ausfiel.
Ich dachte kann ja schon mal vorkommen, und bestellte mir eine neue Ersatzlampe für rund 80,00 €.
Gestern Abend fing die nächste Leuchte an zu flackern, funktioniert aber wohl noch.
Auch die restlichen Leuchten sehen im Gebrauch nicht ganz "gesund" aus, bei einigen ist die Fläche hinter dem Milchglas nicht vollständig und gleichmäßig beleuchtet, und bei anderen kann man die Umrisse einzelner LEDs durch das Glas erkennen.

Wenn nun mit weiteren Ausfällen zu rechnen ist, wird das ein teures Vergnügen, 8 x 83,39 € = 667,12 €
Da es sich bei den LED-Leuchten um sehr hochpreisige Leuchten handelt, bin ich der Meinung das man als Kunde eine bessere und zuverlässigere Technik erwarten kann.

In der Hoffnung auf ein Kulanz-Angebot und technischen Fragen zu den Leuchten habe ich mich direkt an den Hersteller gerichtet, der Firma Novo-Tech bzw. Megawood.
Dort verwies man mich an den Vertrieb der Firma Holz-Speckmann.
Der zuständige Mitarbeiter zeigte Verständnis für mein Anliegen, aber wirklich geholfen wurde oder konnte mir nicht.
Ich sollte mich an einen Händler von der Firma Holz-Speckmann wenden, und dort könnte man mir die Ersatzleuchte bestellen, was ich dann auch getan habe.

Da ich inzwischen etwas enttäuscht von meinen angeblich so hochwertigen megalite LED-Leuchten von Megawood bin, überlege ich nun was die richtige und weitere Vorgehensweise ist -
Bei weiteren Ausfällen tief in die Tasche greifen, und pro defekter Leuchte über 80,00 € zahlen, oder qualitativ gute Alternativen suchen?
Hat von Euch Jemand Langzeit-Erfahrungen mit solchen LED-Bodenleuchten, und kann mir etwas empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Patrick K (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?*

Hallo Marc 


Ich kauf meine LEDs so gut wie alle HIER, bis jetzt sehr günstig

www.led-centrum.de

vielleicht wirst du dort auch fündig

zu deinen Boden LEDs kann ich dir leider nichts sagen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?*

Moin,
Marc der Link funzt nicht!


----------



## Nori (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?*

LED Hin oder Her - wenn du die Leuchten sowieso nicht so lange einschaltest kannst auch auf herkömmliche Leuchten umrüsten, die man auch auswechseln kann.
Da gibt es Bodenleuchten in sämtlichen Größen und Designs - schau mal bei www.lampenwelt.de.

Gruß Nori


----------



## CityCobra (29. Okt. 2013)

dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Marc der Link funzt nicht!


Welchen Link meinst Du?


----------



## CityCobra (29. Okt. 2013)

Ich habe gerade noch ein paar Bilder meiner LED-Leuchten sowie ein Video gemacht:
















Normal sieht das nicht aus, oder?
Das Video muss ich noch hochladen...


----------



## Patrick K (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?*

Hallo Marc

er meinte meinen Link, geht aber wieder 

mache mal bitte Bilder, wenn die LEDs leuchten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## CityCobra (29. Okt. 2013)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Marc
> mache mal bitte Bilder, wenn die LEDs leuchten


Auf den Bildern leuchten sie ja schon, habe die Bilder in der Abenddämmerung gemacht.
Hier noch ein kurzes Video von der flackernden Leuchte:

http://youtu.be/wmMDN4GT57Q


----------



## Patrick K (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?*

Achsoo upps 

Ist aber nicht gerade viel von dem MEGA zu sehen oder ?

für diesen effekt reichen auch die günstigen aus dem Bauhaus und die heben mindestens genau so lange :smoki

kannst du die Leuchten öffnen und andere LEDs einsetzen ?

Gruss Obs


----------



## CityCobra (29. Okt. 2013)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht gerade viel von dem MEGA zu sehen oder ?
> für diesen Effekt reichen auch die günstigen aus dem Bauhaus und die heben mindestens genau so lange :smoki


Genau das ist der Punkt!
Ich war ja bereit eine gewisse Summe für hochwertige und zuverlässige LED-Leuchten zu zahlen, und vertraute auch auf die Empfehlung und Erfahrungen meines Galabauer.
Und nun nach gerade mal mehreren hundert Betriebsstunden fallen die "Premium-Leuchten" langsam aus oder machen Probleme.
Eine von den insgesamt 8 verbauten Leuchten scheint definitiv defekt zu sein, die flackert noch nicht mal.
Um ganz sicher zu gehen werde ich die Leuchte Morgen an eine 12 Volt Batterie anschließen.


Patrick K schrieb:


> kannst du die Leuchten öffnen und andere LEDs einsetzen ?


Das dürfte schwierig werden, die Leuchten sind offenbar vergossen.


----------



## koifischfan (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?*

Schuß ins Blaue: Das Netzteil ist im Ar....


----------



## CityCobra (30. Okt. 2013)

koifischfan schrieb:


> Schuß ins Blaue: Das Netzteil ist im Ar....


Offensichtlich nicht!
Von meinem Händler habe ich heute die Info erhalten das die bestellte Ersatzleuchte bereits geliefert wurde, und diese habe ich am Abend noch angeschlossen.
Die neue Leuchte flackert bisher nicht, und leuchtet ganz normal.
Leider ist gestern eine weitere Leuchte ausgefallen, und eine andere sieht auch nicht mehr ganz "gesund' aus, es ist ein ganz leichtes Flackern zu sehen.
Ich denke es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch diese LED-Leuchte ausfällt...
Nun überlege ich weitere Leuchten zu bestellen, mindestens die zweite defekte muss ausgetauscht werden.
Wie bereits erwähnt ist es kein billiges Vergnügen bei einem Stückpreis von rund 83 €.
Die angebliche Qualität stelle ich auch in Frage, auch wenn die Leuchten seit rund 5 Jahren verbaut sind komme ich auf mehrere hundert Betriebsstunden, und das ist für eine LED-Leuchte eigentlich nicht viel.
Ich habe auch schon im Internet nach Infos zur Lebensdauer der megalite Leuchten gesucht, aber man findet unter den technischen Daten nur Informationen zum Stromverbrauch.
Die Garantiezeit ist natürlich lange verstrichen, ich kann versuchen ob sich eine Kulanzregelung finden lässt.
Viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht, und wenn irgendwann alle restlichen Leuchten ausgetauscht werden müssen (wenn noch erhältlich) kostet mich der Spaß rund 700 €.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?*

Hallo Marc 

Ich will ja nichts schlecht reden, ABER du kannst dir ja ausrechnen wie lange du 8 Hallo-Leuchten mit 10 W bei 8 Stunden am Tag ,für 700 Mäuse brennen lassen kannst.

Ich bin ja auch ein LED fan aber solche Preise und die geringe Lebensdauer sind doch nicht im einklang zu bringen.

Gruss Obs


----------



## CityCobra (30. Okt. 2013)

Patrick K schrieb:


> du kannst dir ja ausrechnen wie lange du 8 Hallo-Leuchten mit 10 W bei 8 Stunden am Tag ,für 700 Mäuse brennen lassen kannst.


Auch wenn ich im Rechnen keine große Leuchte bin, aber das bekomme auch ich noch hin.


Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch ein LED Fan aber solche Preise und die geringe Lebensdauer sind doch nicht im Einklang zu bringen.


Genau so sieht es aus!
Wenn ich früher bereits gewusst hätte wie sich die Sache entwickelt, wäre meine Wahl anders ausgefallen.
Aber ich gebe da meinem Galabauer keine Schuld, der kann schließlich auch nicht hellsehen.
Ich hoffe nur das der Hersteller weiß was der für einen Schrott produziert, die Leuchten sind soweit mir bekannt "Made in Germany".
Leider konnte ich bis jetzt keine weiteren Erfahrungsberichte zu diesen Leuchten finden, mich würde interessieren ob es da ähnliche Ausfälle nach dieser relativ kurzen Lebensdauer gibt.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?*

Hallo
Sag mal Marc , hat jede der Leuchten ein Dämmerungssensor oder hat die ganze Anlage nur einen Master, wenn der Dämmerunssensor einen "Wackler" oder Kontaktschwäche oder nenn es wie du willst hat ,wäre das ein hinweis zum Flackern egal wie dort würde ich ansetzen  du hast ja eine defekte Leuchte zum testen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## CityCobra (30. Okt. 2013)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Sag mal Marc , hat jede der Leuchten ein Dämmerungssensor oder hat die ganze Anlagen nur einen Master,


Jede Leuchte verfügt über einen eigenen in der Leuchte verbauten Dämmerungssensor.
Ich hatte das schon mal getestet in dem ich die Hand über die Leuchten gehalten habe.


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?*

Hallo Marc,
meiner Meinung nach sind die Lampen "Murks", und zu reklamieren. Eine einzelne LED würde, richtig angeschlossen, im Schnitt etwa 20000 h bis zum Totalausfall leuchten. 
Bei der von Dir gezeigten Leuchte handelt es sich nicht um ein einzelnes Bauteil im Sinne eines "Verschleissteils", sondern um ein eigenständiges Gerät.
Deine Beschreibung legt nahe, dass der Defekt entweder durch eingedrungene Feuchtigkeit und damit eingetretene Korrosion verursacht wurde, oder die Konstruktion nicht ausreichend robust ist. Beides sind m. M. nach klare Sachmängel, die selbst außerhalb gesetzlicher Garantiefristen zu rügen sind, da ein ordnungsgemäßer Gebrauch zu erkennen, und noch keine anzunehmende Nutzungsdauer erreicht ist.
Als konstruktive Fehlerursache kommt beispielsweise eine schlechte Auswahl der hintereinander geschalteten LED's in Frage, eine konstruktiv fragwürdige (interne) Stromversorgung der LED-Elemente, oder auch thermische (!) Probleme, sprich ausreichende Wärmeableitung der LED-Lämpchen als auch die ausreichende Auslegung für den im Außenbereich zu erwartenden Temperaturbereich. Das alles braucht Dich aber nicht zu interessieren, das ist in den 80€ bereits enthalten (inklusive des kostenlosen Austauschs vorzeitig defekter Lampen).


----------



## CityCobra (31. Okt. 2013)

Ich habe zum Thema Lebensdauer von LED-Leuchten einige Informationen im Internet gefunden -
Es wäre äußerst selten das LED-Lampen einen Totalausfall erleiden.
Zwar verliert die LED-Leuchte mit der Zeit an Leuchtkraft, dies geschieht aber erst nach ca. 25.000 Stunden, und würde mit geringerer Leuchtkraft durchschnittlich über 75.000 Stunden weiter leuchten.
Ein Totalausfall ist eher ungewöhnlich und hängt in den meisten Fällen mit einer mangelhaften Verarbeitungsqualität zusammen.
Bei einer täglichen Nutzung von rund 3 Stunden macht das ungefähr 1.000 Stunden pro Jahr und entspricht einer Lebensdauer von 25 Jahren.
Meine megalite LED-Bodenstrahler fallen aber schon bereits nach 5 Jahren plötzlich kurz nacheinander aus.
Der Fehler bzw. die Ursache dafür könnte auch die verbaute Elektronik sein, und nicht die LEDs an sich.
Das Problem ist das die Leuchten komplett vergossen sind, sonst könnte man eventuell die einzelnen Bausteine prüfen oder defekte Teile ersetzen.
Ich habe mich nun schriftlich mit dem Hersteller der megalite Leuchten in Verbindung gesetzt, in der Hoffnung auf eine mögliche Kulanz-Regelung, ansonsten wird es sehr kostspielig wenn ich alle Leuchten auf Dauer ersetzen muss.
Alternativ suche ich mir andere passende Leuchten, nicht unbedingt wieder LED-Technik.


----------



## CityCobra (31. Okt. 2013)

@RKurzhals:
Herzlichen Dank für Deinen informativen und für mich wertvollen Beitrag zum Thema!
Hat sich gerade beim schreiben meines letzten Beitrags überschnitten.


----------



## koifischfan (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Megawood megalite LED-Bodenstrahler?*

Ich würde mich aufgrund des hier Gelesenen nur für Strahler ähnlich der Decken-/Möbeleinbauleuchten entscheiden. Trafo extra, Leuchtmittel ersetzbar; mehr kann nicht kaputt gehen.
Beim Leuchtmittel kannst du selbst entscheiden, ob Hochvolt, Kleinspannung und/oder LED und Lichtfarbe.


----------



## Hannesan (2. Feb. 2018)

Passt gut auf wenn eine LED Lampen nicht mehr anspringt kann es gut sein das nur ein Teil der Birne kaputt ist und das lässt sich reparieren. 
Schätze mal viel wissen das schon aber es noch mal su schreiben sollte helfen.


----------



## Hannesan (25. März 2018)

Passt gut auf wenn eine LED Lampen nicht mehr anspringt kann es gut sein das nur ein Teil der Birne kaputt ist und das lässt sich reparieren. 
Schätze mal viele wissen das schon aber es noch einmal zu schreiben sollte eventuell jemanden helfen. 

Berichtigt, ist ja echt peinlich


----------



## ThorstenC (26. März 2018)

Ich persönlich würde bei einer solchen Firma konsequent keinen weiteren Umsatz mehr generieren.

Firmen, die hochpreisige Produkte anbieten, wo auch mit hohen Qualitätsansprüchen geworben wird und dann fallen die Produkte nach kurzer Nutzungsdauer aus....würde ich nett einmalig die Chance geben auf ihre Kosten hin nachzubessern.

Wenn das nicht geschieht- dann ist eben die Garantie vorbei- und damit muß man halt rechnen:

*"Wenn DU baust, was lange hält, verdienst damit kein Geld."
*
Einfach im Baumarkt oder Internet umsehen nach ähnlichen Leuchten, die die Anforderungen an den Einabauort erfüllen.

Es sind vermutlich nicht die "LED" an sich defekt gegangen, sondern eher die Elektronik dahinter.
Speziell die Kondensatoren der Schaltnetzteile geben eher den Geist auf, weil dort jedes 1/1000 € beim Einkauf gespart wird.

So ähnlich ist das übrigens bei vielen Produkten......

Somfy- Rolladensteuerungen haben z.B: das gleiche Phänomen.
Nur, daß ich dort an die Elektronik rankomme und den defekten Kondensator für 50 Cent gegen einen besseren tausche anstatt nach 5 Jahren für 120,-€ einen neuen Jalousieschalter zu kaufen.

Somfy habe ich natürlich kontaktiert- die wussten gar nichts von dem Phänomen.....
Bei ebay bieten Leute seit Jahren die Reparatur für 20,-€ an und verdienen wohl ganz gut damit....

Die Liste der heruntergemanagten ehemaligen Premium- und "Qualitätsfirmen" lässt sich leider beliebig verlängern......


----------

